# Problem mit Windows 7 64 Bit und 3D-Einstellungen



## UrielOWA (16. Oktober 2011)

hi,

da ich nicht wusste, wohin mit dem Thema, setz ich es hier rein.

Also mein Problem ist folgendes:
Hab mir heute eine neue Festplatte eingebaut und von einem Freund 4GB RAM noch bekommen.
Hab dann mit seiner Hilfe mir Windows 7 64-Bit Version installiert.

Folgendes Problem ist jetzt aufgetaucht. Wenn ich in die Einstellungen meiner Grafikkarte gehe und auf 3D-Einstellungen und die Rubrik "mit Vorschau" auswähle, wird mein Bildschirm schwarz und erhält kein Signal mehr und mein PC ist in einer Art "Standby-Modus".
Ähnliches passiert mir, wenn ich irgendeine Art von Spiel starten will. Egal welches.
Hatte vorher Windows XP 32-Bit.

Grafikkartentreiber sind auf neustem Stand, Bios und Mainboard auch gepatcht, DirectX auf neustem Stand. 
Hab schon den abgesicherten Modus ausprobiert, überhitzt ist nichts, haben eigentlich so ziemlich alles uns Mögliche ausprobiert

Mein System:

System: Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit Version
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Prozessor: IntelCore 2 Duo CPU E6550 2,33GHz
Speicher: 6144MB RAM
DirectX-Version: DirectX 11
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 8600 GTS

Onboardgrafikkarte wurd ich auch schon gefragt ob ich die hab. Aber weiß nicht wo ich das nachschauen kann, da ich mich damit nicht auskenne.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß
Uriel


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ob Du eine Onboard Grafik hast, erkennst Du daran, ob Dein Mainboard einen eigenen Monitoranschluß hat. Also VGA oder DVI. Dein Mainboard hat aber keinen.

Hast Du mal probiert die Bilschirmauflösung zu ändern? Tritt das Problem dann immernoch auf?


----------



## UrielOWA (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja hab ich versucht. Standard ist 1280x1024 mit 60Hz eingestellt. Ist auch die empfohlene und maximal mögliche Einstellung.
Hab auch sämtlichen kleineren Auflösungen versucht bis runter zu 800x600. Aber das Problem taucht immer noch auf.

Auf jeden Fall aber danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Uriel


edith sagt:

Ok, Kumpel war heute nochmal da und hat eine alternative Grafikkarte mitgebracht. 
Hab jetzt eine Radeon HD 5700 Series.
Jetzt geht alles. D.h. das Problem lag/liegt an meiner Nvidia Grafikkarte. Aber eine effektive Lösung dafür haben wir trotzdem nicht gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2011)

Naja, vielleicht war die halt einfach nur defekt, so was kommt vor


----------

